# Who's responsible?



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

freakin awesome..I don't know who took the time to do this, but it's gonna look great framed above my cigars. If I can find a frame this big..now fess up..who did it?









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Lol...that's awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ha! Looks like someone knows you!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kidvegas said:


> Lol...that's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wrote that a long ass time ago..

Come on WHO DID IT?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Well......you know it ain't me......I am too computer illiterate to do something like that.. I remember that thread though...Kudoos to whoever did that...


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> Well......you know it ain't me......I am too computer illiterate to do something like that.. I remember that thread though...Kudoos to whoever did that...


I remember too. Good times.


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

That's great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very cool and deserving of a decent frame!


----------



## AZ330FZL (Jan 26, 2016)

That is brilliant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

FREAKIN' LOVE IT DINO! I want a poster sized one myself (without your name of course). I remember reading that thread as well. Some of those sayings need to go on the Puff.com apparel I talked about the other day. The "if I like you" and "that's just weird" sayings have me rolling! Great job whoever did this (I've got my suspensions)...NAILED IT!:vs_laugh:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

My guess (hints): Spicoli......Ridgemont


----------



## Mounivong (Jan 1, 2017)

So cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Dino for prez!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> My guess (hints): Spicoli......Ridgemont


Sadly i can't take any credit for this!

But.. I'll jump in on the who done-it guessing.

1st guess = @blackrabbit

Just seems his syle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's 28x32 high gloss , thick photo paper. Come on someone's gotta fess up..please. It's gonna drive me freakin nuts.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Very cool, but it was not me.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Sadly i can't take any credit for this!
> 
> But.. I'll jump in on the who done-it guessing.
> 
> ...


Damn! I was all in on you! I'm definitely stumped now.:surprise:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

It's a conspiracy I tell you... A Damn conspiracy!!!!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I remember when you posted that!!!


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Haha. That's awesome. Very nice.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Not me. I would have switched the Do's and Don'ts just to piss you off! >


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

LOL that's great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Those are a pretty awesome set of Do's and Don'ts, I may have to steal some


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

This is amazing. It has a sort of Ron Swanson feel to it.


Whoever wrote this up should do one for whisk(e)y too!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Semper Noctem said:


> This is amazing. It has a sort of Ron Swanson feel to it.
> 
> 
> Whoever wrote this up should do one for whisk(e)y too!


I don't drink much anymore or I would.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Damn......my money was on Jack!

WHO DID IT!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm gonna take a wild stab and, guess @Rondo maybe.


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Running out of options on who it is. Definitely a good list too.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> It's 28x32 high gloss , thick photo paper. Come on someone's gotta fess up..please. It's gonna drive me freakin nuts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Looks like you got a secret admirer.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Fred Flintstone wrote it for his cigar smoking dog. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

knilas said:


> Fred Flintstone wrote it for his cigar smoking dog.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Huh...I've never heard the Flintstones thing before , that's pretty original..( sarcasm font)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Seriously you bastitches .. I didn't forget..WHO SENT THIS!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yunz guys suck...come on , DON'T MAKE ME START WHINING!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

...


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Come On Folks!! Who ever is responsible, you have made your point. You are the King, you have patience beyond patience, and you can deliver us all a laugh with such class I am truly envious. So Please, step forward and take your Bow!.......


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Will the real slim shady, please stand up?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> Come On Folks!! Who ever is responsible, you have made your point. You are the King, you have patience beyond patience, and you can deliver us all a laugh with such class I am truly envious. So Please, step forward and take your Bow!.......


You must be joking. This show hasn't even made it to Netflix yet.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'M NOT LETTING THIS DROP...
YUNZ GUYS ARE JAGGOFFS..



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yawn!


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

I fail on the second last point LOL ... my line is on the other side of the field compared to where most people would draw their line.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Took me over a year.. THANKS @Rondo

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Damn Rondo, way to hold out. Did you finally fess up or did someone else let the cat out of the bag?

I enjoyed re-reading this thread. Totally forgot about it!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Took me over a year.. THANKS @Rondo
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Bwahahahaha! I was right! I kinda figured since Ron hit me with some rg after my comment 
Never would have figured it out if it wasn't for that Great Dane and that meddling union guy lol.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

He told me the other day during a pm conversation.. I don't know if he meant to but it's been driving me crazy for a year so I'm glad he did

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I missed this but lol what a classic.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow! Almost totally forgot about that spectacular gift you received. That Ron, he’s a great BOTL indeed!


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I too forgot all about this. It is one of the funniest things I've seen on puff. Great job @Rondo


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Hilarious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Instant classic right there, but we may never know..


----------

